# Equipment needed to feed 200 cows



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a possibility of feeding 200 cows till May. What type of equipment would I need to do this with


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What are you going to be feeding them and are you feeding in a yard or field? Those answers will help us answer.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Will you be feeding on your place and need troughs and other items?

Will you be feeding hay or prepared feed?


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I will be feeding in a pasture. I will most likely be feeding hay. I have no troughs and do not know if it is necesarry. Just wondering what all I might need


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Probably just a bunch of bale feeders or a bale unroller or a bale buster. Depends how you want to feed


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

We have an old Hesston SP10. Would this work or not


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

justbad7 said:


> I will be feeding in a pasture. I will most likely be feeding hay. I have no troughs and do not know if it is necesarry. Just wondering what all I might need


If you are just feeding hay then you may get buy with just setting out rolls with a tractor.

Will you be feeding for someone else on their place?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I feed anywhere from 70-150 head depending on the year. Right now I have a tractor loader and bale unroller. I can carry 3 bales at once, one on the unroller and two on loader and just make one trip out to the field. My uncle feeds about 400 head and adds one more thing a goose neck trailer. Just weld a ball to the unroller so the trailer can be picked up. Load the bales you need on the trailer and maybe some on the loader and the way you go.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like this is all you're gonna need......and fuel


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

You shoulf have feeders or a way to roll them out or they will waste more then they eat.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Most have given you pretty good advice so far.

I would say you need a tractor and loader or a pickup with a bale bed at a minimum.

The tractor will be able to get around better if it is slick or muddy, and could also be used to move snow and other jobs. A bale unroller behind the tractor would be nice.

For 200 head of cows, you can't probably justify a bale processor. Keep it simple.


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

We have the bale processor. I wouldnt be buying it. We also have a tractor that is older (60's) but would work most likely. These cattle are not ours but they would be in one of our pastures


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Would you have to buy the hay or any feed, or will the owner of the cattle supply that?

Just asking because there will be storage needs. 200 cows are going to eat a lot of hay each day. If you are going to have to haul hay to your place then that would add to the equipment needed.

Do you have any winter grazing?

Most cattle are going to need some feed supliment now and then to keep the rumen working and weight on.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

If you have a bale processor your all set.


----------



## ctittle47 (7 d ago)

Do you still own the hesston sp10?


----------

